# 60 Jahre "James Bond"-Filme



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

_"Bond, James Bond."_

1962 machte James Bond zum ersten Mal von seiner Lizenz zum Töten Gebrauch.
"James Bond jagt Dr. No" kam am 05. Oktober 1962 in die Kinos und sollte der Beginn einer einmaligen filmischen Erfolgsgeschichte werden, mit dessen weltumspannenden Erfolg Anfang der 60er-Jahre wohl niemand gerechnet hat.


James Bond ist die längste und erfolgreichste Filmreihe aller Zeiten.
60 Jahre ist es nun her, als Sean Connery zum ersten Mal in den Anzug des charmanten Geheimagenten in den Diensten ihrer Majestät schlüpfte und der bisher willkürlichen Zahlenkombination 007 eine heute jedem bekannte Bedeutung verlieh.

Der Schotte *Sean Connery* schlüpfte insgesamt 7x in die Rolle des britischen Geheimagenten, 6x für die "offizielle" Reihe von Eon Productions und einmal in "Sag niemals nie".
*George Lazenby* (Australier) übernahm einmal die Rolle im 6. Film "Im Geheimdienst Ihrer Majestät".
Nach Connerys letztem offiziellen Film "Diamantenfieber" (Connery hörte u.a. deshalb auf, weil er sich mit 41 zu alt für die Rolle sah).
So übernahm dann der Brite *Sir Roger Moore *die Rolle für ganze sieben Filme.

Fun Fact: Roger Moore war bei den Dreharbeiten zum ersten Film "Leben und sterben lassen" bereits 45. 

Im Anschluss bekam dann der Waliser *Timothy Dalton* für zwei Filme die Rolle.
Danach folgte der Ire *Pierce Brosnan *für weitere vier Filme.
Letzter bisheriger Darsteller war der Brite *Daniel Craig*. Er spielte insgesamt 5x die Rolle des Bond.
Seit Craigs letztem Abenteuer "Keine Zeit zu sterben" (2021) warten die Filmwelt gespannt auf Nachrichten zu seiner Nachfolge.

Anlässlich des Jubiläums wurden einige Film-Requisiten bei "Christie's" in London versteigert.
Per Telefon und Internet boten unter anderem Interessenten aus Spanien, den USA, Kanada und Japan mit.
In den meisten Fällen wurde der Schätzwert deutlich überboten:

Ein Aston Martin DB5 aus dem jüngsten James-Bond-Film "Keine Zeit zu sterben" ist für umgerechnet etwa 3,26 Millionen Euro (2,92 Millionen Pfund) versteigert worden.
Der ikonische Wagen wurde in einer Szene zu Beginn des Actionthrillers eingesetzt.
Der Erlös der Versteigerung kommt knapp 50 Hilfsorganisationen und Wohlfahrtsverbänden zugute.


Ein Aston Martin V8, den Bond-Darsteller Daniel Craig ebenfalls in "Keine Zeit zu sterben" fuhr, kam vor den Augen der 007-Produzenten Barbara Broccoli und Michael G. Wilson für etwa 704.000 Euro (630.000 Pfund) unter den Hammer.


eine von Craig getragene Omega-Armbanduhr brachte etwa 250.000 Euro


die Nachbildung eines Fabergé-Eis aus "Octopussy" mit Roger Moore wurde für etwa 366.000 Euro verkauft


ein Boot aus dem Film "Die Welt ist nicht genug" mit Pierce Brosnan erziehlte etwa 141.000 Euro
Rund um das 60. Jubiläum finden diverse Veranstaltungen statt, darunter ein Konzert mit der Musik aus den Bond-Filmen.
Dazu werden in der kommenden Woche Stars wie Dame *Shirley Bassey* ("Goldfinger", "Diamantenfieber", "Moonraker"),* Lulu* ("The Man With The Golden Gun") und die Band *Garbage* ("The World Is Not Enough") in der Londoner Royal Albert Hall erwartet.

Quellen: TV-Movie, Spiegel, Deutschlandfunk


----------



## dante_23 (2 Okt. 2022)

ich liebe das james bond universum total, zuletzt kamen auf vox etliche filme aus der reihe


----------



## haller (3 Okt. 2022)

sehr Interessant Dankeschön


----------

